# Black screen, kernel panic, cannot execute sbin/agetty

## illuminated

Hi there. Two days ago I upgraded my kernel to 3.1.10 and everything went smoothly. I logged in my system and continue my work. Yesterday I installed latest ~amd64 chromium and as I was browsing the web, my screen turned completely black. I did not have any other options than rest. I did reset and now when I'm booting I either get Kernel panic not syncing: No init found. Try passing init = option into kernel or if I actually get to the point when it says OpenRC, I get ata3 hard resetting link and then cannot execute sbin agetty. When I turn on my pc and ASUS logo shows like usually, it stays there for a minute or two and then I get the message Primary master hard disk error. This pretty much says it all doesn' it ?My question goes, did my system freeze because of the corrupted disk (I fully checked my hdd with gsmartcontrol - no failures) or is it vice-versa ? Is there a way to check my hdd with any live cd like SystemRescueCd or something ?

Thank you very much for your answer.

----------

## illuminated

I unplugged my hdd and my system booted normally with usb. I plugged my hdd back in and now it seems everything is working normally. No errors while booting at all. I don'get this.

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Kernel & Hardware. It's a support request so it fits better here.

- John

----------

